# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Stuffing animals

## Padox

So whose all the animal suffers on here got a rare white possom on the weekend (currently in the freezer) just a little unsure what to do with it

----------


## Dundee

Whats your location,North or South Island.

----------


## Padox

Central otago South island

----------


## 223nut

"this thread is useless without photos" emoji.....

----------


## Padox

Just for u james

----------


## Dundee

O'Rourkes did a life size rednecked wallaby for me at Pleasant Point.

----------


## Padox

Yea I just don't know what to do with it wife won't have it in the house

----------


## MSL

> Yea I just don't know what to do with it wife won't have it in the house


Got to get it done regardless, its pretty cool alright


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

Get it mounted and go for the 'Grand slam' an ex helicopter shooter / meat hunter up this way has white Hare, Magpie, Chamois

----------


## PerazziSC3

Just wrap in a bag and chuck in freezer. Taxidermist will do all the skinning etc

----------


## Dundee

Stuff the Mrs :Grin:  Your coon and both of your house I presume.Tell her to get stuffed lol.I got enough stuffed things in my house the inlaws were worried when they met me but the wife has too live amongst them. :Thumbsup:   This one is a bit ancient now.

----------


## 223nut

So not allowed in the house..... Sounds like a good excuse for a new shed / man cave.....

----------


## gonetropo

a kiwi bloke walks into a bar in alabama
the music shuts off and the locals turn around " wher ya from boy??"
kiwi replies NZ
"{ what ya do there boy??"
kiwi replies taxidermist
the locals say " what the hell is that???"
kiwi " i kill, mount and stuff animals"

redneck " it's ok boys. he's one of us"

----------


## zimmer

I renembet in my late teens attending my local NZDA branch monthly meeting at which a taxidermist was the guest presenter.
To kick of he asked if there were any questions. 
Someone asked him how long he had been stuffing animals.
That upset him a bit and he pointed out he didn't stuff animals, he mounted them.
Everyone absolutely cracked up. He went bright red.

----------


## bunji

@Padox Just triple wrap it in Black Gar Bags & place at the bottom of the freezer ,she will never have to see or touch it , you can keep it there as long as it takes to find a taxi & they will do everything else. Go back through the forum before Xmas, some one did a ripper job on a ferret, that l would have next to my heads from around the world & both it & yours are some real Kiwi Bush oddity/memorabilia   & this needs to be done by someone who knows their natural posture in the wild, like the ferret Fella, other wise they come out looking like one of the Wombles (only us Old Grumpy Krunts will probably know what that is  :Wtfsmilie:  :Psmiley:  :ORLY:  )   .

----------


## Kelton

get it mounted asap I had my freezer defrost on me with a 34bar melanistic pheasant in their while I was fluffing around deciding which taxidermist

----------


## Billbob

there is a Taxidermist in Clinton that is excellent on small game (cant remember his name tho)

----------


## CBH Australia

> @Padox Just triple wrap it in Black Gar Bags & place at the bottom of the freezer ,she will never have to see or touch it , you can keep it there as long as it takes to find a taxi & they will do everything else. Go back through the forum before Xmas, some one did a ripper job on a ferret, that l would have next to my heads from around the world & both it & yours are some real Kiwi Bush oddity/memorabilia   & this needs to be done by someone who knows their natural posture in the wild, like the ferret Fella, other wise they come out looking like one of the Wombles (only us Old Grumpy Krunts will probably know what that is  )   .


+1

I expect your Mrs keeps other meat in the freezer so that too is dead animals. Not that we like to think about it but that's what meat is unless you are one of those Vegans🙄🙄 
Find a good Taxi quick, keep the Mrs happy and get budget approval for that man cave. This could be the start of something big.

----------


## ando2506

@Padox did you find a taxidermist for this? If not, try Daniel at NZ Taxidermy. He's in Wanaka and does great work.

----------


## Padox

Gonna have a ring round the taxi boys at some stage and see if they wanna buy it as a display peice funny enough got another 1 a few weeks later

----------


## Moa Hunter

Thats a Golden possum not white imo.

----------

